# Bootcamp - Win-Partition einrichten



## aab (5. Juli 2010)

hallo allerseits.

ich versuche nun schon einen geschlagenen halben Tag eine Windows-Partition auf meinem Mac anzulegen, ohne Erfolg.
Der Bootcamp Assistent kann die Festplatte nicht partitionieren weil irgendwelche Daten bla bla (ich hänge einen screenshot der Fehlermeldung dran).
Weil ich nicht, wie mir die Fehlermeldung vorschlägt, die Festplatte neu formatieren möchte (wie ihr euch denken könnt) hab ich versucht Bootcamp neu zu downloaden, bzw. eine aktuelle Version down zu loaden, auch ohne Erfolg, jeder Link war kaputt.

Also zu meiner Frage: 

Was kann ich machen, wo kann ich bootcamp runterladen, wie kann ich das Problem umgehen,.. egal was. Ich möchte nur Windows zum laufen bringen.

PS: 
ICh hatte schon einmal eine Partition (keine Ahnung wie ich das gemacht habe)
Natürlcih hab ich einen Intel Mac und Snowleopard
Zu installieren wäre Win XP Pro

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.


----------



## Sprint (5. Juli 2010)

Bootcamp neu zu installieren, bringt gar nichts. Das Problem liegt, wie das System ja schon mitteilt, bei einigen Daten, die es nicht verschieben kann. Da für eine Partitionierung natürlich alle Daten in einem Bereich der Platte liegen müssen, versucht das System, die entsprechend zu verschieben. Dabei kann es vorkommen, daß das nicht vollständig klappt. Da bleibt dann als einzige alternative, z.B. mit iDefrag die Platte zu defragmentieren. OS X braucht das zwar eigentlich nicht, aber dabei werden dann gleich alle Dateien in einen Bereich der Platte verschoben.
Ob sich das aber lohnt, ist eine andere Frage, da du es wohl nur dieses eine Mal brauchst. Für mich wäre es sinnvoller, eine externe Platte zu kaufen und es so zu machen wie es das System vorschlägt. Die Platte kannst du dann anschließend als Timemachine Laufwerk verwenden.


----------



## aab (5. Juli 2010)

ich schau mich nochmal um ob es ein freeware programm dafür gibt, ansonsten setze ich meinen Mac gleich neu auf.
Danke für die Antwort

wenn wer ein vernünftiges freeware-programm kennt kann er es gerne hier posten, ich würde mich freuen.
lg


----------

